# Peeing all the time/potty training older dog?



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. so you all know how much I love people who dump their dogs, but this one has got to take the cake! Still waiting on detailed urinalysis but I'm thinking that he just doesn't know any better.

Zack was kept in a crate most of the day, his release papers said he was potty trained, NOT! He'll be 4 this Dec. and I just had him neutered and a dental done with all the blood work that goes along with it.
He will go potty outside, but he also goes in his room (laundry room) he hasn't pooped in the house so I know he can hold that. 

I need some ideas, PLEASE!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Probably because he was crated so much, he didnt know not to eliminate where he slept.i'd take him out, like you would a puppy and sing the praises and treat when he goes.in the house,either tether him to you or watch like a hawk, being ready to get him outside asap.id also use a phrase like "get busy or go potty" so he gets used to that phrase when. You go out.
I bet it wont take too long.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I do praise him a lot when he goes "potty" But, I just got a call from the shelter who called us, she got more info on the two dogs from a close friend who wasn't holding info back...They have come from a very abusive situation, crated for 23 hrs. a day with a blanket thrown over their crate. The pitty is afraid of men, but Zack seems fine with all people. I so hate most people who don't deserve to own an animal......


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I do praise him a lot when he goes "potty" But, I just got a call from the shelter who called us, she got more info on the two dogs from a close friend who wasn't holding info back...They have come from a very abusive situation, crated for 23 hrs. a day with a blanket thrown over their crate. The pitty is afraid of men, but Zack seems fine with all people. I so hate most people who don't deserve to own an animal......


How cruel I'm surprised they're not basket cases,all you can do is go back to basics and reward with a treat Everytime he does it outside,anyone who takes a rescue in needs a medal,I don't think I could ,I hope he soon learns ,I'm sure with your guidence he will soon be toileting where he should,karen


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> I do praise him a lot when he goes "potty" But, I just got a call from the shelter who called us, she got more info on the two dogs from a close friend who wasn't holding info back...They have come from a very abusive situation, crated for 23 hrs. a day with a blanket thrown over their crate. The pitty is afraid of men, but Zack seems fine with all people. I so hate most people who don't deserve to own an animal......


since he was crated for such an extended period of time you will have to be really patient with the potty training. it can be very hard to snap them out of that routine so it will probably be very frustrating. it sounds like it will be like training a puppy mill dog who has spent it's life in a crate and been forced to eliminate that way. poor pup 

thank you for fostering him and giving him a chance at a better life


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it will be a difficult task at hand. B.T's can be one of the hardest breeds to potty train, and the fact that he just got to pee whenever he wanted in his crate makes it all the more difficult.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Like everyone said... it's more than likely imprinted in his mind that he pees where he lays.

It can be changed but it will take a while and be difficult. But most times with rescues, the reward for you is when they turn into the amazing dog they shouldve been.

I'd take him out every two hours like a puppy, and treat right after peeing/pooing. It associates business with something good, and of course praise like mad.

I'm sure he will catch on


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> this is bubba.....
> 
> belly bands and leash walked to a pee spot. given treats when he peed....
> 
> ...


Today is great as my husband is home and I'm going in late to work because of Cayenne's appt. He hasn't made a pee in the house if he is constantly with someone. I am going to look at Belly bands, because I think this will save my house and sanity. I went to pick up his results from the vet and the lab says something is growing in the culture, a few more days and we may know what were dealing with.


----------

